# Cutting Wood Threads



## Jeff M. (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi Everyone, How do you cut wood threads? Without a lathe. They make like a tap and die set for wood don't they? Is it called a tap and die or is called something else? I think the spindle cutter is the ticket for chairs but I can imagine a few things you could make if you had a wood threading tool.

All answers and tips are greatly appreciated. Thank You

@Brink @Schroedc @woodtickgreg


----------



## Brink (Jan 25, 2018)

Look up a screw box


----------



## Brink (Jan 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2018)

I've heard these work really good.

http://wwthreadtaps.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 25, 2018)

Brink said:


> Look up a screw box


No need to get X-rated

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 25, 2018)

Brother uses his router and a jig...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 25, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Brother uses his router and a jig...


Mr. Peet Thank You but I am wanting to learn the ways of Hand Tools, It is just very satisfying to me and I don't like all the noise that comes from routers and tablesaws and stuff, Sure I got em and I will have to use em till I have proper handtools up and running. Working with hand tools is just so fascinating. I did it so much as a mechanic turning wrenches that I fell in love with it. I don't even use digital calipers. I learned to read a dial caliper and it is just a real treasure to know how they work. I used to live next to a retired watchmaker, And he come from the day of nothing but hand tools and he just impressed upon my that taking my time working with my hands and enjoying it is something to be proud of.

Now just think of the hand tools I could buy if I started selling those power tools??


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 26, 2018)

Beal wood taps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

